# M&P Takedown



## andyman31 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am curious if pulling the trigger to release the slide harms the gun in anyway. I know the proper way to release the slide by flipping down the lever, and I understand the thought of safety behind it. I've seen it done, I just don't know if it will hurt anything. Thanks!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It will not harm the gun. If you have not emptied the chamber before doing so however; you might be harmed. Many guns use the trigger pull technique for teardown purposes.


----------



## andyman31 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, cool. I know other guns use the method. I was just unsure if the M&P was designed that way too and the small lever inside the action was/is an addition for safety. Thanks!


----------

